# Dust Mask



## JimiJimi (22 Aug 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know of a good dust mask? I have been using those paper ones but there must be a better way!

Jimi


----------



## beganasatree (22 Aug 2015)

Hi Jimi,
Have a look at the Trend air race and the Trend air shield pro,they are not cheap but work real well.I use the air race for the majority of my work and air shield when working with yew and spalted timbers.

Peter


----------



## Alexam (22 Aug 2015)

+1 for the Trend Airace, which I have. It is quite comfortable and cuts the dust to 0.3microns. http://www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/p1091386/ ... wwod-7MILA


----------



## Nelsun (22 Aug 2015)

Another vote for the air ace. First one I found that stops glasses steaming up which is kinda handy!


----------



## JimiJimi (22 Aug 2015)

Thanks all. I have just ordered the Airace - it seemed to have the best reviews.

Jimi


----------



## beganasatree (22 Aug 2015)

Money well spent I dont think you will regret it.To help the filter last longer I clean it with the shop vac,a quick hoover removes the dust build up.

Peter


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the tip guys. I want to replace my paper ones and also suffer from steamed up glasses so this sounds ideal.

Many thanks

Barry


----------



## Claymore (23 Aug 2015)

.......


----------



## ChrisR (26 Aug 2015)

Another positive thumbs up for the Trend Airace. =D> =D> 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## kfenelon (26 Aug 2015)

The picture is of a mask I purchased from ARCO for £20 and it does not mist my glasses


----------



## PeteG (26 Aug 2015)

I use something similiar to this one http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Master-Respirator-with-Cartridges-White/p/200277 bought mine from HMG paints for about £25.00 last year.
Good mask, huge difference from using the paper type, annd the glasses don't steam up.


----------



## beganasatree (27 Aug 2015)

Hi Brian,
Last winter I had a bad head cold and my nose was quite blocked but I was still able to use the trend air race comfortably.

Peter.


----------



## Claymore (27 Aug 2015)

........


----------



## Sawyer (27 Aug 2015)

Nelsun":etnutu1q said:


> Another vote for the air ace. First one I found that stops glasses steaming up which is kinda handy!


The eternal problem of spectacle wearers! For things which require a dust mask and glasses, I use either the effective but annoying Trend Airshield (heavy, uncomfortable, wobbles around, noisy and expensive), or an (effective but annoying) rubber cartridge mask suitable for vapours (uncomfortable and sweaty).
If paper masks didn't steam up my glasses, they'd be my first choice every time.

BTW - what about contact lenses? I've never tried them because they are said to be problematic in dusty environments.


----------



## JimiJimi (27 Aug 2015)

I am REALLY pleased with the Air Ace. I didn't really believe the reviews when people said they forgot they had it on but it is true. I use a Rolson magnifying shield with it and it doesn't get in the way at all. I think I would have to fiddle about with the strap near my ears if I wanted to wear glasses with it though. Thanks again for the recommendation - It is exactly what I wanted and does the job perfectly.

Jimi


----------



## Beau (27 Aug 2015)

Sawyer":2uari5t5 said:


> Nelsun":2uari5t5 said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for the air ace. First one I found that stops glasses steaming up which is kinda handy!
> ...



If you want a paper mask with glasses try these http://www.mhpltd.co.uk/products/moldex ... 0-per-pack

Been using them for years. Very comfortable to wear and the little valve directs the exhaled air downwards so does not mist up glass or visors.


----------



## beganasatree (28 Aug 2015)

Hi Jimi,
glad that you like it .

Peter.


----------



## beganasatree (28 Aug 2015)

Hi Jimi,
glad that you like it .

Peter.


----------

